

Why offices are where work goes to die - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/why-offices-are-where-work-goes-to-die/swizec/6695

======
a3n
> I'm a digital nomad and full stack web engineer.

The 'f' in "full" got chopped off on the left.
[http://imgur.com/SqxgeT6](http://imgur.com/SqxgeT6)

FF 38.0, Linux Mint.

------
a3n
> 1: Verbal communication is not self-documenting

Thank you for putting that first. It drives me insane that current "policy-in-
the-medium" is announced at our morning standup to whoever happens to have
attended the standup. And similar.

